# Prodigy Brake Controller Error Code 'p.l' Always On, Fuse?



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I was towing my boat with my '01 Toyota Tundra and had a short on my Boat Trailers Wiring and it blew the fuse for the all the lights. I changed the fuse and all the lights on the Truck and Trailer work again, BUT m Prodigy Brake Controller is constantly displaying the error code P.L (no dot after the 'L' like would describe a loss of power when brake is depressed. This code is always on now, even when it's parked. There was a Forum topic describing the Error Code P.L. but only when the brakes were being used. This happens even when I don't have a trailer plugged in. I pulled and checked EVERY fuse on my truck and they were all good. Is there a fuse specifically plugged in on the Prodigy other than the one for trailer lights next to the battery because that fuse is good too. I was thinking maybe there is one wired near the actually brake controller but pulled that off from it's mount and looked under the dash and nothing there but the hot wire without a fuse.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have no technical knowledge about this. However, I used to have the Prodigy controller in my old tow truck. It once wigged out on me, after interrupting power for a short while (re-boot), it worked fine. From your description, I don't know if you have tried that.

Good luck.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

deepvee16 said:


> I have no technical knowledge about this. However, I used to have the Prodigy controller in my old tow truck. It once wigged out on me, after interrupting power for a short while (re-boot), it worked fine. From your description, I don't know if you have tried that.
> 
> Good luck.


How do you reboot. I read in the literature that my Prodigy had an automatic reset on it. After posting this I thought I could try removing the ground on the battery and then replacing it to see if that did anything.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

[How do you reboot. I read in the literature that my Prodigy had an automatic reset on it. After posting this I thought I could try removing the ground on the battery and then replacing it to see if that did anything. ]

All I meant by "reboot" is to disconnect 12v power to the device. This is not anything that was recommended, but it worked for me.


----------



## bluewoo (Sep 27, 2016)

https://www.etrailer.com/question-23813.html


----------

